# CHICKS!



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

A Mocking Bird laid her eggs in a tree in our front yard. Now, the eggs hatched to reveal 4 baby chicks.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

WOW thats cool son.Did you hear them?


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

yes, sir.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

rippin lips jr said:



> yes, sir.


I like that. I cant get enough of respectfull young folks. My boys are pretty good about it but they slip sometimes and I have to put a pop knot on their head....jk...anyway....nice pics


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Watch out for Mama!!! Might want to have a friend with another cmaera on you while you're taking these!!! Be careful!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Hunter, what colour at mocking bird eggs? we don't have mocking birds here in New Zealand. these ones don't look very old at all! i hope you get another chance to take some more photos as they're growing. thanks for sharing!

rosesm


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Koru's right. Maybe take a few shots everyday to document their growth. Write a few notes to go along with the pictures.....Would be kind of interesting I think.


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes, sir. I plan to keep a document on them as they grow. I was at Brazos Bend for a week so i didn't get to see them hatch.
Koru, here's what Mocking Bird eggs look like.

( i didn't take this pic







)


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Rippin, The pic didn't show.


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

sorry.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmm Did this show? (nor did I take this pic.)


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

wow what amazing looking eggs!  thank you so much for sharing the pics!

rosesm


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

they have to watch for those ugly grackels


----------

